# My new tablesaw multi-sled



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

This project was so easy and quick and useful, that I don't know why it took me so long to make it. It also has a lot of possibilities for expansion - some that I'm sure I haven't even thought of yet. Here is my quick video of it:


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Not unlike the one I built after trying one of the aluminum adjustable guides as it scared the daylights out of me.


----------

